# Water Smells Like ****



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have 2 RPBs in a 60 gallon tank. I do a partial water change every other week, have 2 algae eaters in the tank, scoop out uneaten food immediately, all water chemistry is perfect, and have several large air stones in the tank, but the water smells like ass. Is there anything I can do to make the water not stink? I'm trying really hard to keep the tank clean (especially because my tank is in my bedroom, and I don't want my bedroom smelling like ass. It causes my migraines to flare up because it smells and my room is small so the smell just fills the whole airspace.) someone please help me figure this problem out, I miss waking up without massive headaches and I can no longer smell my scented pine cones over the tank water smell, which is a shame because scented pine cones are the ****.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Algae eaters as in Plecostomus? If so, get rid of them as they are poop factories and not helping anything...

What are you using for filtration on the tank? Your best bet is to get some bulk activated charcoal and a few media bags...


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

They're actual Algae Eaters. I thought plecos weren't as cool. And I have a Marineland filter for a tank up to 75 gallons. I just use the most common filter cartridges. The blue ones. I forget what brand they are.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Upgrading and adding another filter would also help, a canister of some sort would be best... filter ratings arent really accurate, especially with RBPs as they are messy eaters and produce lots of waste.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Do you recommend any brands in particular? And since my filter is for a 75 gallon tank should I upgrade to a filter for say a 100 gallon or so tank?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have used Rena Filstar XP and Fluval canisters... liked both of them.

You cant really have too much filtration, so I would go something rated for a 125 or even more... When they rate filters, they assume you are keeping guppies not predatory fish, and flow estimates are way high as it doesnt include media or gravity restrictions


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

There are fluval canister filters for tanks that big at my job so it'll be easy for me to get a better filter. Thanks for the suggestions! I'm looking forward to getting rid of the awful smell


----------

